# Fleas



## lbug13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a flea spray that is natural ??? I used the Hartz flea tube on the shoulders but I still see a flea here and there. Just thought if anyone used something that was natural


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hartz sucks. 

Advantage and Frontline both work fairly well.

As far as natural remedies, a little bit of garlic (like pills with garlic and brewer's yeast) can help keep fleas away.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hertz does suck
I have been using Advantix and have not seen 1 flea in over 3 years


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

I use frontline plus,never seen a flea!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have used both Frontline and Advantix. Knock on wood so far...No fleas yet. And keep in mind I live in South Texas....go figure... those two products must work!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We have used frontline on Rocky since we got him. (Usually in the summer only because I really dont like the pesticides.) With the exception of when we got him with fleas we have never seen one on him yet.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Forgot to also mention that my DH also uses some kind of bug/flea/tick repellent treatment on our lawn. We think that cannot hurt.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about the all natural stuff but the hartz stuff is dangerous. I've heard and seen so many horror stories about that crap, especially if you have cats. I worked at a vets office briefly and saw numerous dogs come in with severe reactions to that stuff.


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

We've been using Adams Flea & Tick, but I just switched over to Biospot Flea & Tick...So I'll see how that works. So far, never had a problem!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have used diatomaceous earth. the thing is, there are no residual effects. It does not repel, but kills the fleas that are there. I also mixed lavender, eucalyptus and citronella oil in a little water, and sprayed it on daily. Same as above, none of these treatments have residual effects. The essential oils repel the fleas, the diatomaceous earth kills the ones that make it past the oils.


----------

